# OBS Video Scheduler



## pashkal (Jun 7, 2020)

pashkal submitted a new resource:

OBS Video Scheduler - Web application enabling scheduling video playbacks during the broadcast



> Tomcat web application that enables scheduling of pre-recorded videos playbacks during OBS broadcast and creating a video plan ahead of the broadcast. Scheduled videos will automatically start in the correct layer.
> 
> Currently two interfaces are supported:
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Surge42 (Nov 30, 2020)

Pashkal, your software is VERY interesting. I'm going to make a video tutorial about it at my channel.


----------



## parrot2602 (Dec 8, 2020)

Great @ Scott i will watch! thx @Surge42


----------



## pashkal (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey @Surge42 ! I’m really glad you found it useful and excited to watch the video once it comes out!


----------



## bcoyle (Dec 12, 2020)

Surge42 said:


> Pashkal, your software is VERY interesting. I'm going to make a video tutorial about it at my channel.


Did you try it out?


----------



## Surge42 (Dec 14, 2020)

Not yet.  I have two videos in que then I'm working on yours.  I'm getting burned out as of late. YouTube is grind like no other.  I need sleep in a big way.


----------



## bcoyle (Dec 17, 2020)

Surge42 said:


> Not yet.  I have two videos in que then I'm working on yours.  I'm getting burned out as of late. YouTube is grind like no other.  I need sleep in a big way.


Hi Surge42. I'm not the author, just another member wanting to know if you viewed this app and what you found. Also where do I search on youtube for you


----------



## Surge42 (Dec 22, 2020)

bcoyle said:


> Hi Surge42. I'm not the author, just another member wanting to know if you viewed this app and what you found. Also where do I search on youtube for you



Just search my name "Scott Fichter"


----------



## bcoyle (Dec 22, 2020)

Surge42 said:


> Just search my name "Scott Fichter"


You might want to come over to  Automate 24/7 Stream for a scheduled Playlist . We are trying to do a tv station


----------



## tedbragg (Jan 20, 2021)

Could someone PLEASE make an instruction video how to get this installed? I've spent 3 days with seven attempts to get it working -- and I'm a mess. Please -- I need this BADLY and I've had to factory restore my only PC twice.


----------



## pashkal (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi @tedbragg , I know the installation is currently a big pain point. I’m thinking about ways to make it easier, but so far I don’t have anything comprehensive unfortunately.

Would you like to share what doesn’t work? I’ll be happy to hell here or over some IM.


----------



## pashkal (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi folks, inspired by helping out someone to install the tool, I have recorded a walkthrough of how to install it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvNznDg5yh4

Let me know if you find it useful!


----------



## pashkal (Jan 24, 2021)

tedbragg said:


> Could someone PLEASE make an instruction video how to get this installed? I've spent 3 days with seven attempts to get it working -- and I'm a mess. Please -- I need this BADLY and I've had to factory restore my only PC twice.



@tedbragg 

Hi folks, inspired by helping out someone to install the tool, I have recorded a walkthrough of how to install it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvNznDg5yh4

Let me know if you find it useful!

side note, @Surge42, I now have newfound respect for what you do, it was pretty hard doing that even for a tool that  I'm familiar with :)


----------



## Surge42 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Pashkal!


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 15, 2021)

@pashkal I am trying to edit a saved schedule file. The drag and drop functionality is really cool, but I don't mind using a text/code editor. Ultimately I want to use the tool you created as a playout server. I want to string videos together and play them like a TV channel. Please suggest a timestamp conversion tool that will work with the timestamp format for the scheduler. 

Thanks for sharing this project you created.


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 16, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @pashkal I am trying to edit a saved schedule file. The drag and drop functionality is really cool, but I don't mind using a text/code editor. Ultimately I want to use the tool you created as a playout server. I want to string videos together and play them like a TV channel. Please suggest a timestamp conversion tool that will work with the timestamp format for the scheduler.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this project you created.


Hi. What kind of tv station are you trying to create. My goal is a public access kind of station to replace the local one that defunded.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 16, 2021)

@bcoyle  The place where I work has internal "TV". I operate a channel  (24/7 streaming video) there. I currently use an app called Tools On Air to schedule and play the videos. The app is expensive, limiting other channels from being created. It seems Pashkal's Scheduler Tool has the framework that could be an interesting solution.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 16, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @pashkal I am trying to edit a saved schedule file. The drag and drop functionality is really cool, but I don't mind using a text/code editor. Ultimately I want to use the tool you created as a playout server. I want to string videos together and play them like a TV channel. Please suggest a timestamp conversion tool that will work with the timestamp format for the scheduler.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this project you created.


@pashkal I found a website that converts a date to milliseconds. And this seems to work. But it only works when I have a video already loaded on the ruler. If I edit the .0 file with an empty ruler, the video does not seem to load.


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 16, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @bcoyle  The place where I work has internal "TV". I operate a channel  (24/7 streaming video) there. I currently use an app called Tools On Air to schedule and play the videos. The app is expensive, limiting other channels from being created. It seems Pashkal's Scheduler Tool has the framework that could be an interesting solution.
> 
> View attachment 67577


So how expensive is this. I do appreciate the amount of labor that goes into creating something like this. So if internal, what sort of stuff are you doing? Just being nosy. I'm working on a 24/7  public access tv channel, so am interested in what people are streaming on their channel.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 17, 2021)

@bcoyle The software is about $1500.


----------



## pashkal (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey @kjvisual, this is something I’m actively thinking about right now.

Unfortunately, my initial design wasn’t great, and switching between videos is not as trivial to implement as I’d want to. I really hope I will be releasing a version with this capability soon (within next 2-3 weeks), as I’ve got this request more than once, but for now still trying to design my way around some limitations.

Thanks a lot for the feedback though!


----------



## pashkal (Feb 17, 2021)

The conversion tool as a workaround will work, but if two videos are scheduled too closely to each other tool will start to lag,

This is what I mean when I mention design limitations.


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 17, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @bcoyle The software is about $1500.


Not too expensive for the amount of work that went into it, but for a very small operation, it could be a big expense. Is the 1500, a one time payment, or is there some annual fee? I'm trying to learn the field and little bits of info are helpful if I am ever in the same situation as you. I'm writing my own, but that's another story and for the amount of work, I'm putting into it, it would have been much cheaper to buy something.

Do you need to schedule certain videos at certain times or are you doing broadcast style where a health segment needs to appear at exactly 9.00am and 11.am. I'm doing that, so my needs are a 24/7 broadcast type of use. Thank you for taking the time to reply.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 17, 2021)

pashkal said:


> The conversion tool as a workaround will work, but if two videos are scheduled too closely to each other tool will start to lag,
> 
> This is what I mean when I mention design limitations.


@pashkal  Awesome! Thank you for working on this. You have a gem in the making here. I hope there is a way I can help. I don't really code, but maybe I can help with ideas or something. For example, I wonder if your plugin can switch scenes. A video source could be loaded into each scene. Maybe you could alternate from scene A to scene B making it seem that the videos are playing back to back.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 18, 2021)

@bcoyle  So ironic! After years of reliable service, the automation system just went down. Hopefully a simple reinstall of everything repairs the problem. Hahahaha I may actually utilize @pashkal OBS Video Scheduler to until I repair the main system. Wow, the timing!


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 19, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @bcoyle  So ironic! After years of reliable service, the automation system just went down. Hopefully a simple reinstall of everything repairs the problem. Hahahaha I may actually utilize @pashkal OBS Video Scheduler to until I repair the main system. Wow, the timing!


I would try to get your original program to work. You have already paid for it, unless there is an annual fee.


----------



## kjvisual (Feb 20, 2021)

bcoyle said:


> I would try to get your original program to work. You have already paid for it, unless there is an annual fee.


I was just having fun with the idea of trying something new. I got the system working again. The OBS Scheduler will probably develop to very helpful. I really look forward to using it. In regards to your community channels, The OBS Video Scheduler might make a lot of sense. But if you want something more robust, check out this software that I used before Tools On Air: https://youtu.be/9tzMqEtMmH8


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 20, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> I was just having fun with the idea of trying something new. I got the system working again. The OBS Scheduler will probably develop to very helpful. I really look forward to using it. In regards to your community channels, The OBS Video Scheduler might make a lot of sense. But if you want something more robust, check out this software that I used before Tools On Air: https://youtu.be/9tzMqEtMmH8


Watched the video. While working on my app, I can see the amount of work that goes into something like that. I'm depending on a lot of work done by others, namely OBS,websocket-obs,websocket-sharp and my app. My app is different from obs videoscheduler in at it is a compositor also.


----------



## bcoyle (Feb 20, 2021)

Started writing my app because it was a challenge. Turned out to be a big time sync. It's funny, the core run engine took less time then the User Interface which I am still working on. These other big companies have more than one individual working on their product, so one person would take forever to write them.


----------



## pashkal (Mar 1, 2021)

Hey folks! I've released 0.1.3 with the capability to stack videos one after another.

I think this should work for what you guys are trying to do! Feel free to check it out.









						Release Switching between playbacks · pashkal/obs-video-scheduler
					

implemented stacking videos one after another fixed bug with Reashedule feature minor fixes, code cleanup




					github.com
				




cc @kjvisual


----------



## pashkal (Mar 1, 2021)

pashkal updated OBS Video Scheduler with a new update entry:

0.1.3 released!



> New capability - in UI, videos will now stick to each other to support continuous TV channel-like playback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Fernando Ampuero (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi guys i got a little problem...

after following all the steps, when i launch the scheduler, i got a 404 error in the launch of the localhost:8080---

what its wrong?

TIA


----------



## laszkris (May 6, 2021)

Supeeeeeer solution :)
BIIIG Thanks :)
The question is.... can it timeing not just that day but like a calendar... you know. forexample list for tomorrow or different days?
Thanks.
Laslo


----------



## laszkris (May 7, 2021)

Hi!
Please tell me how can i change the character set because the full page of the movies and videos jut a lot of ?????.?????.??? :)
I try the "C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\webapps\ROOT/index.html" but nothing change... wat file need to edit for the character set change.
Thanks


----------



## laszkris (May 8, 2021)

Sorry but the  "Save schedule as" function is not working :(
If i save the schdule, that is can not loading.


----------



## bcoyle (Jun 30, 2021)

It's been a while since anybody has commented on your app. Wanted to encourage you with being one doing app work. Anyway - Keep on trucking.


----------



## an2knee (Jul 9, 2021)

pashkal said:


> pashkal updated OBS Video Scheduler with a new update entry:
> 
> 0.1.3 released!
> 
> ...


Thanks for this plugin. Its been a big help for us to handle a looped videos for our church programs. Hope to see some additional features soon :)


----------



## l.e (Jul 24, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Fernando Ampuero, příspěvek: 518684, člen: 128998"]
Ahoj kluci, mám malý problém ...

po provedení všech kroků, když spustím plánovač, při spuštění localhost došlo k chybě 404: 8080 ---

co se děje?

TIA
[/CITÁT]
Mám také tento problém. Kde je chyba?


----------



## mhdagreat (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi thank you for this great app. I've done everything in the tutorial but cant seem to get videos to load into the online interface...

I keep getting this error  
java.lang.NullPointerException: Cannot invoke "String.contains(java.lang.CharSequence)" because "s" is null
          at services.VideoSyncService.getDuration(VideoSyncService.java:114)
          at services.VideoSyncService.run(VideoSyncService.java:54)
          at java.base/java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:831)  a.mp4


----------



## mhdagreat (Aug 2, 2021)

I got it to work after a bunch of system resets... I love it its basic and it gets the job done. only thing I've notice so far that I would update is adding a button to instantly play a video instead of having to wait in minute intervals that would be great or just extending the timeline to include seconds as well. Still poking my way around but now that things are up and running this is exactly what I needed


----------



## mhdagreat (Aug 2, 2021)

When the clips load in they always have audio monitoring on, is there a way to disable this?
Also when adding new clips to the timeline can they automatically add to the end of the timeline. Right now they all add to the same spot and can get overlapped. I wish I knew more about programming so I could help you out with this


----------



## FarLive (Sep 6, 2021)

everything worked on the install - but the localhost:8080 returns  404 - not found - what now?

cmd log
=========
C:\scheduler>pushd apache-tomcat-9.0.43

C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43>pushd bin

C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\bin>catalina.bat run
Using CATALINA_BASE:   "C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43"
Using CATALINA_HOME:   "C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43"
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: "C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\temp"
Using JRE_HOME:        "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_301"
Using CLASSPATH:       "C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\bin\bootstrap.jar;C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\bin\tomcat-juli.jar"
Using CATALINA_OPTS:   ""
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.231 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Server version name:   Apache Tomcat/9.0.43
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Server built:          Jan 28 2021 20:25:45 UTC
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Server version number: 9.0.43.0
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log OS Name:               Windows 10
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log OS Version:            10.0
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Architecture:          amd64
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Java Home:             C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_301
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log JVM Version:           1.8.0_301-b09
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log JVM Vendor:            Oracle Corporation
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log CATALINA_BASE:         C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.434 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log CATALINA_HOME:         C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.778 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Djava.util.logging.config.file=C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\conf\logging.properties
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.778 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Djava.util.logging.manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Djdk.tls.ephemeralDHKeySize=2048
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Djava.protocol.handler.pkgs=org.apache.catalina.webresources
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Dignore.endorsed.dirs=
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Dcatalina.base=C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Dcatalina.home=C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43
06-Sep-2021 08:43:14.793 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.VersionLoggerListener.log Command line argument: -Djava.io.tmpdir=C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\temp
06-Sep-2021 08:43:15.262 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent Loaded Apache Tomcat Native library [1.2.26] using APR version [1.7.0].
06-Sep-2021 08:43:15.278 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent APR capabilities: IPv6 [true], sendfile [true], accept filters [false], random [true].
06-Sep-2021 08:43:15.278 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent APR/OpenSSL configuration: useAprConnector [false], useOpenSSL [true]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:15.590 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.initializeSSL OpenSSL successfully initialized [OpenSSL 1.1.1i  8 Dec 2020]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:19.606 INFO [main] org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.init Initializing ProtocolHandler ["http-nio-8080"]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:20.137 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load Server initialization in [8288] milliseconds
06-Sep-2021 08:43:20.512 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.startInternal Starting service [Catalina]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:20.512 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.startInternal Starting Servlet engine: [Apache Tomcat/9.0.43]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:20.715 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWAR Deploying web application archive [C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\webapps\ROOT.war]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.137 INFO [main] org.apache.jasper.servlet.TldScanner.scanJars At least one JAR was scanned for TLDs yet contained no TLDs. Enable debug logging for this logger for a complete list of JARs that were scanned but no TLDs were found in them. Skipping unneeded JARs during scanning can improve startup time and JSP compilation time.
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.246 SEVERE [main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.startInternal One or more listeners failed to start. Full details will be found in the appropriate container log file
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.246 SEVERE [main] org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.startInternal Context [] startup failed due to previous errors
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.371 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig.deployWAR Deployment of web application archive [C:\scheduler\apache-tomcat-9.0.43\webapps\ROOT.war] has finished in [3,656] ms
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.387 INFO [main] org.apache.coyote.AbstractProtocol.start Starting ProtocolHandler ["http-nio-8080"]
06-Sep-2021 08:43:24.402 INFO [main] org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start Server startup in [4263] milliseconds


----------



## Radarcz (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi. Please ask. Why not supported in OBS settings mour4 mp4, mov? I need to insert into the Subscribe stream where it will be repeated after 15 minutes, but there is no other way to insert! Please, give me an advice. Thanks and sorry for English


----------



## Count Zero Records (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi! We recently tried your scheduler and ran into the problem that the "Settings" link does not show / exist on the localhost webpage. Would be grateful for any pointers! cheers!

EDIT: We found that the error was caused by the directory where scheduler was installed not being able to be accessed / write protected. Maybe this can help someone else too. Great tool!


----------



## SJMack (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello everyone,
New to OBS. Is this a easy install for a scheduler? I'm a novice adn want a scheduler so our church can stream more than just our weekly service on Sunday. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bcoyle (Oct 11, 2021)

SJMack said:


> Hello everyone,
> New to OBS. Is this a easy install for a scheduler? I'm a novice adn want a scheduler so our church can stream more than just our weekly service on Sunday. Thanks in advance!


One of my dreams is to do something similar. i.e. play old sermons/worship at different times during the week. What do youwant to do.


----------



## Rob Lee (Oct 23, 2021)

kjvisual said:


> @pashkal  Awesome! Thank you for working on this. You have a gem in the making here. I hope there is a way I can help. I don't really code, but maybe I can help with ideas or something. For example, I wonder if your plugin can switch scenes. A video source could be loaded into each scene. Maybe you could alternate from scene A to scene B making it seem that the videos are playing back to back.


Anyway you can develop the reverse of this, i.e. schedule a timer to start and stop recording of a streaming program? This is extremely useful for recording a streaming program that has a timed presentation like a zoom or similar meeting that one cannot attend or have a conflict in attending. Thanks.


----------



## FarLive (Dec 7, 2021)

I finally got it installed - but now cant figure out how to use it. How about a little demonstration video? thanks?


----------



## cgoodwin73 (Dec 12, 2021)

FarLive said:


> I finally got it installed - but now cant figure out how to use it. How about a little demonstration video? thanks?


I'm also getting a Tomcat 404 page - can you share how you got the web app running? Thanks!


----------



## Milffan (Apr 15, 2022)

hello, i think the scheduler is really great. I have the problem that not all MP4 files are played. Does anyone know reason for this and can explain it to me?
Thank you very much.


----------



## theeventhub2015 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi,

I got the following error message. Does anyone know how to resolve this?


----------



## Blutch (Aug 28, 2022)

There is no more support?


----------



## Blutch (Aug 31, 2022)

theeventhub2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following error message. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
> 
> View attachment 82768


Hi, did you solve the problem? Because I have the same...


----------



## Blutch (Aug 31, 2022)

theeventhub2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following error message. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
> 
> View attachment 82768


I did a full reinstall and it seems to work...


----------

